# April 2011 ED Itinenary - Planning Phase



## tukluc (Jan 7, 2011)

Long time lurker....first time poster 

I finally took the dive and placed an order for the M3 Sedan. The date of pickup is the morning of April 8th. I will be flying out of Seattle, WA on the afternoon of the 6th which will put me in Munich by 11am on the following day (7th). Flying home on the 17th (Sunday)...

So with that said, I am open to all advise to make this trip a memorable one!

Ideally I would like to visit some of the car mecca's of Europe (BMW/Porsche/Ferrari/Lamborghini) as well as places to relax (Lake Como) etc.

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated. :thumbup:


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

The timing may cause a few problems. The big car event in Modena is usually at the end of April or in early May. This page  has info on the "Modena - Land of Engines" and some of the local car museums, etc. Also, several of the tourist hotels on Lakes Como and Garda close from sometime in October to sometime in the Spring, so check carefully.

OTOH, Stuttgart will be easy. You can look at the MB and Posche websites about the museums or start with Ron's book, which I recommend highly.

Look at some of the routes in the Wiki and pick a few options. many of us will be willing to help you refine the route.


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

With 10 days or so I would pick three places you'd like to go and not spend every night in a new city. I would spend the 7th 8th and 9th in Munich (pick up on 8th, leave on 9th) and then go somewhere and then somewhere else. Sounds like south to Italy is what you'd like to do, so maybe spend some time on the shores of Lake Como.


----------



## robcorn (Apr 21, 2009)

Hit up Cinque Terre if you have time; it's a great place to relax, enjoy the scenery, and have some fabulous seafood!

Let me know if you need more info.


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

Give us a bit more info about what you like, aside from cars. Personally, after a flight like that, I would pick up the car the next day, and just relax on the arrival day and get to wander around Munich for a bit.

You might try the factory tour at Dingolfing if you can get it. Why? A good stretch of high speed autobahn is on the way there, and it is only about a hundred clicks out of Munich. Do you like mountains and lakes? Do you like cities? Do you like quaint old towns and castles? 

I agree with the sentiment that not really more than 3 places should be on your agenda.


----------



## ViaCorsa (Oct 1, 2010)

tukluc said:


> Ideally I would like to visit some of the car mecca's of Europe (BMW/Porsche/Ferrari/Lamborghini) as well as places to relax (Lake Como) etc.
> 
> Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated. :thumbup:


As a loooong time Ferrari enthusiast, Maranello is a great place to visit. You cannot walk up to the Ferrari Factory with out a prearranged tour. You must book through a Ferrari dealer. If you can get a tour, it is well worth it IMO.

As for BMW/Porsche/Audi/Mercedes-Benz..where do you want to start? lol..Yes I have a book about Germany. Check out the link to Amazon.com and see the "Look Inside" to see if it something you want.


----------



## grande d (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm picking up myy 550i April 8th. My third time. You will love it.


----------



## tukluc (Jan 7, 2011)

Here is what I came up with:

Day 0: (Wednesday 4/6/11)
- Depart US to Munich

Day 1: (Thursday 4/7/11)
- Arrives in Munich at 9am
- Tour Munich
- Spend night in Munich

Day 2: (Friday 4/8/11)
- pick car at Welt in AM
- Drive to Florence (6.5 hours)..because lets face it, I want to drive ASAP
- Spend night in Florence

Day 3: (Satruday 4/9/11)
- Visit Florence & surroundings
- Spend nigh in Florence

Day 4: (Sunday 4/10/11)
- Visit Florence & surroundings
- Spend nigh in Florence

Day 5: (Monday 4/11/11)
- Drive from Florence to Imola (2.5 hours)
- Visit Ayrton Senna Memorial
- Drive from Imola to Sant'Agata (1.0 hour)
- Lamborghini Museum
- Drive from Sant'Agata to Modena (1.0 hour)
- Spend night in Modena

Day 6: (Tuesday 4/12/11)
- Drive from Modena to Maranello (0.5 hours)
- Ferrari Museum
- Drive from Maranello to Lake Como (3.5 hour)
- Spend night in Lake Como

Day 7: (Wednesday 4/13/11)
- Visit Lake Como & surroundings
- Spend nigh in Lake Como

Day 8: (Thursday 4/14/11)
- Drive from Lake Como to Fussen (4.5 hours)
- Visit Catles
- Spend night in Hohenschwangau

Day 9: (Friday 4/15/11)
- Drive from Fussen to Stuttgart (3.5 hours)
- Visit Porsche Museum
- Drive from Stuttgart to Munich (2.5 hours)
- Spend night in Munich

Day 10: (Saturday 4/16/11)
- Drive from Munich to Dachau (0.5 hours)
- Visit Concentration Camp
- Drive from Dachau to Munich (0.5 hours)
- Drop off car at Helms
- Spend night in Munich

Day 11: (Sunday 4/17/11)
- Flight back to USA @ 7am

Total Miles ~1400

Other than that first drive from Munich to Florence, I think the drive times are manageable.

Thoughts?


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Like your planning for second day pick up after arrive to Munich. Many try to rush in one day and then gut totally wasted and tired.
Florence is a hart of Tuscany, I also recommended visit Sienna. I believe, center of Florence is a car free zone - you can only drive there if you book your hotel there. Strongly recommended pre-order tickets to Uficu and other touristy pleases on-line (pls search).
Here is a attachment with food and vine places around Sienna.
Good Luck!


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Have you also considered the Mercedes-Benz Museum in Stuttgart (actually Sindelfingen)?

I e-mailed both M-B and Porsche for factory tours. M-B replied within 24 hours with a time on the date I requested. Porsche's answer was basically, we'll get back to you. That was eight days ago.

Also, another strong recommendation for Ron's book.


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

I think your basic plan is excellent. I have a few suggestions:

While in Florence I would recommend:
1) Visits to wineries in Chianti
2) Trip to San Gimignano. It was the NYC (skyscrapers/towers) of about the year 1000.

While on Lake Como consider:
1) Staying in Bellagio
2) Taking the ferry around the lake
3) Having lunch at the Villa d'Este, or stay there if you just sold some oil futures contracts.


----------



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

SD 335is said:


> Have you also considered the Mercedes-Benz Museum in Stuttgart (actually Sindelfingen)?
> 
> I e-mailed both M-B and Porsche for factory tours. M-B replied within 24 hours with a time on the date I requested. Porsche's answer was basically, we'll get back to you. That was eight days ago.
> 
> Also, another strong recommendation for Ron's book.


I got the same reply, I got tour date for Benz on May 5th, while Porsche said nono we are busy and will get back to you...

Does anyone know if the MB Benz Sindelfingen plant tour is at a different location than the MB Benz Museum?


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

wmo168 said:


> I got the same reply, I got tour date for Benz on May 5th, while Porsche said nono we are busy and will get back to you...
> 
> Does anyone know if the MB Benz Sindelfingen plant tour is at a different location than the MB Benz Museum?


The M-B Museum is at Mercedesstraße 100, 70372 Stuttgart and the Sindelfingen factory is at Käsbrünnlestraße, 71063 Sindelfingen, 25.7 km away, about 30 minutes.


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm picking up on April 8 too, except in the afternoon.

Your itinerary looks good, although to be honest, take more advantage of having a car. Florence is a big, big city...so the car is worthless there because it's easier to walk. Maybe visit for a day to see the key sights, but hit more of the "off beaten path" places like Cinque Terre, Lago di como (which I see you're doing), etc. 

Another place I really enjoyed was Sirimone/Lago di garda.

Finally, since you're doing the Brenner Pass, I'd take a day out of Italy and visit some of the smaller Bavarian towns like Benediktburen and Mittenwald.


----------



## Face128i (Nov 19, 2008)

On day 8 you are driving to Innsbruck to see the castles, are you referring to Sclosss Ambras or are you referring to Neuschwanstein/Hohenschwangau (I'd also personally reccomend Schloss Linderhof)?

If the latter, you may want to consider spending the night in Fussen and not back tracking to Innsbruck to stay the night (it is easily an 1.5 hour drive). In Fussen, I stayed at the Hotel Sonne. The rooms were clean & comfortable (if a bit eccentrically decorated), it had a nice sauna facility, and the breakfast in the morning was excellent. A lot of others reccomend the Hotel Muller, also located nearby. If you made the trek over to Linderhof there is some hotels in Obermmergau (and the roads in that area are a blast to drive).


----------



## tukluc (Jan 7, 2011)

The more I look at the route, the more interesting Fussen is starting to sound (castles are closer and the route to Stuttgart seems better). And as Face128i noted above,no need to back track to Innsbruck after castle viewing.

Any advice for the route from Lake Como to Fussen? It appears that a nice route would be using the E43 highway....what are road conditions like typically in the middle of April?

Thanks for all of the help..this forum is truly awesome!


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

If you want to see Michelangelo's David in Florence, you should pre-purchase your museum tickets. Search 'Accademia tickets Florence'. If you don't have tickets, you might have a very long wait, or might not even get in.


----------



## tukluc (Jan 7, 2011)

Anyone know what Brenner Pass is like in Mid-April? This is my route from Munich to Florence:

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...7289287857510816180.00049ccefa31ecd052cdc&z=7

Secondly, I was thinking of going from Lake Como thru Switzerland and to Fussen...not sure of the name of the pass that I would go through or the potential weather situation....advice?

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...812795&sspn=2.382736,3.773804&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=7


----------



## tukluc (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm really concerned about the weather conditions and the need for winter tires. 

I realize the cutoff dates for winter tires is April 15th (which coincides with the end of my trip) but its not like the weather magically turns nice that day. I don't really want to waste $500+ on tires that I might not have a use for. Anyone know if the stock tires on the M3 Sedan are M+S rated or are they strictly summer tires?

Any suggestions welcome?


----------



## necromancer (Sep 7, 2010)

I don't see why you are sweating the summer tires so much. It is 55 and sunny in Munich today. The weather will trend towards more mild temperatures as each day goes by. Look at the averages. Yes, there could be a freak snow storm but it will be cleared in hours and melted in a day or two. The summer tires can still operate in cold temperatures. Would I take an off ramp at 60mph with summer tires when it is 20F outside? No, but i wouldn't with winter tires either. If the weather turns to snow; slow down, give yourself plenty of room to stop, take turns cautiously, and avoid inclines greater than 8 degrees (if snow/ice covered).


----------

